# Hello World



## Xan (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm a nerd (see the title above). I also write as a hobby and harbor secret dreams of beating the odds and publishing someday.

Now I'm off to find something to read and learn from. :salut:


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 22, 2014)

Xan--Welcome, glad you are here, and keep that secret dream alive..why not bring it out of the closet--dust it off--and make it a reality...You will find a lot of willing ,helpful writers, who ,like you--also have a dream...Hope you will find inspiration [and courage] here.  Peace...Jul


----------



## Folcro (Oct 22, 2014)

Tell us more about yourself, Xan--- what kind of writing do you enjoy?


----------



## Xan (Oct 22, 2014)

Folcro said:


> Tell us more about yourself, Xan--- what kind of writing do you enjoy?


Almost anything that isn't sexually explicit and contains a minimum number of plot holes. I hate plot holes. My usual genres are fantasy, sci-fi, and historical fiction/non-fiction, though I've been known to read philosophy, religion, biographies, contemporary fiction, adventure, mystery, and even (gasp!) poetry. I don't often read romance or horror.

Typically, I write sci-fi or fantasy, with the occasional dabble in historical fiction. My current WIP is about ~50k, a fantasy novel with something of a military slant.

As a person, I'm eclectic. I'm an introverted software consultant who enjoys gaming, but I also like the outdoors. Camping, archery, shooting, whitewater rafting, the works. I'm fascinated by history, interested in martial arts, deeply respectful of my nation's military personnel, and religious (Christian). Most of my writing time is absorbed by my wife and child, which I suppose isn't a horrible thing. 



Firemajic said:


> ..why not bring it out of the closet--dust it off--and make it a reality...


Thanks for the kind words, Firemajic! And that dream is why I'm here. Writing in a vacuum creates sucky work.


----------



## TKent (Oct 22, 2014)

Welcome to WF!

You have come to the write place. We actually have much in common... and I will forgive you this one little slip: 


> I don't often read romance



Hope you get around and get involved. The writers in the creative boards are so appreciative of critiques so try your hand  Once you have 10 posts you can share your own work as well!


----------



## Xan (Oct 22, 2014)

TKent said:


> Welcome to WF!
> 
> You have come to the write place. We actually have much in common... and I will forgive you this one little slip:
> 
> Hope you get around and get involved. The writers in the creative boards are so appreciative of critiques so try your hand  Once you have 10 posts you can share your own work as well!



And here I thought somebody would come after me because I don't read horror. Mistaken, I was.

I actually already wrote a critique. Ba-boom!


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 22, 2014)

Xan said:


> Almost anything that isn't sexually explicit and contains a minimum number of plot holes. I hate plot holes.



Welcome to WF - glad to know there's others out there who share this perspective. A good story need not have it to be a success. 
If I find a plot hole, I usually ask 'is it necessary to the story?' If it's not, it comes out. If it is, it gets resolved.


----------



## Xan (Oct 22, 2014)

MzSnowleopard said:


> Welcome to WF - glad to know there's others out there who share this perspective. A good story need not have it to be a success.
> If I find a plot hole, I usually ask 'is it necessary to the story?' If it's not, it comes out. If it is, it gets resolved.


Indeed. Both ruin my enjoyment of various works of fiction. Also, your avatar cat is amusing.


----------



## TKent (Oct 22, 2014)

That is a big Ba-Boom 'cause you are Da Bomb 



Xan said:


> And here I thought somebody would come after me because I don't read horror. Mistaken, I was.
> 
> I actually already wrote a critique. Ba-boom!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey Xan.

I'm not a horror guy either. More of a satirist myself. I guess what I'm saying is there is room for all types of genres and writing. I'm into novel writing myself , but there are some really good poetry forums here, and a non-fiction section too. So explore and enjoy :smile:


----------



## Xan (Oct 22, 2014)

TKent said:


> That is a big Ba-Boom 'cause you are Da Bomb :smile:


Punny! I love it!


mrmustard615 said:


> I'm not a horror guy either. More of a satirist myself.


Satire... hm, have to go looking for some of that.

Can somebody tell me why I can't like other people's posts? I only see the button to report them. Must I obtain some coveted amount of posts myself before showering my favor upon the witty folks here?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 22, 2014)

You need to have ten legitimate posts to be able to like or LOL at something. Best thing to do is to post in some of the writers forums. Games and the Procrastination forum do not count as posts (though you may find them fun though)


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 22, 2014)

Xan said:


> Indeed. Both ruin my enjoyment of various works of fiction. Also, your avatar cat is amusing.



The story I was told is that the photographer caught the shot just as the cat was about to sneeze.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Xan, welcome to WF.  



> Must I obtain some coveted amount of posts myself before showering my favor upon the witty folks here?



Ten, to be exact. You're almost there!


----------



## thepancreas11 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey, nerdy became cool some years after I left high school, so kudos to you! You have cool stamped all over your posts. I once wrote an entire fan fiction novel (not allowed here). I'm proud of those roots and you should be proud of yours!

You seem to be on the right track. Read often, write often, and offer critiques wherever possible. It appears as if you already participate I'm all of these things. Keep up the good work.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Xan (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks guys!


thepancreas11 said:


> Hey, nerdy became cool some years after I left high school, so kudos to you!


Yeah, that didn't come about until I already lived through the "not-cool" years. I'm sure there is some deep meaning in that, but I was never one to care. Benefit of being an introvert.



MzSnowleopard said:


> The story I was told is that the  photographer caught the shot just as the cat was about to  sneeze.


I can see that. Makes me want to go find a fun, unique avatar instead of using one of my usual go-to pictures, like Bean or Harry Potter with guns.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 24, 2014)

So, Xan, you've just hit your 10th post... what's your avatar?


----------



## Xan (Oct 24, 2014)

Unfortunately, not very square.




My usual, Bean from Ender's Shadow.




Another common one for me (emphasizing my hatred of plot holes).

Instead, I went with a golden oldie. Point for whoever can identify it!


----------

